# Aquarium Oxygenator - the Oxydator® ... anyone?



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Just trying to get more input from anyone who has tried this little inverted bottle mixed with hydrogen peroxide that creates and release tiny micro oxygen into the water. It helps to eliminate and keep cyano at bay as well.

Oxydator will elevate the oxygen of the aquarium water reducing stress and aiding water quality.

Not sure if there's any Canadian distributor for this product?


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*Disolved o2*

It was my understanding that one can only get to saturation for 02 and that's it.. And My assumption is that anyone with a skimmer is probably already there... And this saturation point is directly related to temp. IE for 78f the max PPM is 7.. ?? Sorry for the US units..

So Not sure how introducing O2 mechanically will "stay" in the water.. If your dissolved o2 is a lot less than the saturation point, perhaps something else is wrong, or you have poor circulation or too high a bio-load?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

It's been used for quite some time in Europe and for the last couple of years it has been introduced to the States. 

By adding hydrogen peroxide via the Oxydator®, the ceramic ring slowly releases very tiny air bubbles which apparently increases high O2 that at the same time clarifies the water. Thereby allowing greater light penetration to the corals as well.

Strangely this small gadget is to be placed in your display tank as opposed to in your sump ...


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

SKA Shrimp & Nature Aquariums based in Calgary carries the Oxydator. The owner is really familiar with this device. I believe you would need to be on Facebook to communicate with them.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey *zenster*,

Thanks for the info and I have contacted and waiting for Ska's reply ... (got an error from e-mail). Is member *jumpsmasher* the owner of SKA Shrimps?

Much appreciated!!


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Hey *zenster*,
> 
> Thanks for the info and I have contacted and waiting for Ska's reply ... (got an error from e-mail). Is member *jumpsmasher* the owner of SKA Shrimps?
> 
> Much appreciated!!


You're welcome. Yeah, the owner goes by jumpsmasher on here but his last visit was over a year ago. He's on The Shrimp Spot forums more often.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah I have received replies from "jumpsmasher" via his sales e-mail account. Thanks again.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just started a new thread which talks about bubble Scrubbing Method where you inject tiny microscopic air bubbles in your display...I am doing it and have seen the difference already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> I just started a new thread which talks about bubble Scrubbing Method where you inject tiny microscopic air bubbles in your display...I am doing it and have seen the difference already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In what way? It's counter intuitive to material which I've read telling me to avoid micro bubbles. Now this may have changed since but I'd like to know what benefits you have observed.

I was thinking about using generating O2 using hydrogen peroxide and activator of some sort (potato?) to feed into my skimmer air intake to help with high CO2 levels that lower my PH. Still researching viability and cost to sustain and for how long a litre will last or run for.

My tank is in basement where my office is and I don't really have the option of opening windows.

Sorry don't mean to hijack thread Ash.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> In what way? It's counter intuitive to material which I've read telling me to avoid micro bubbles. Now this may have changed since but I'd like to know what benefits you have observed.
> 
> I was thinking about using generating O2 using hydrogen peroxide and activator of some sort (potato?) to feed into my skimmer air intake to help with high CO2 levels that lower my PH. Still researching viability and cost to sustain and for how long a litre will last or run for.
> 
> ...


Mike let's talk on my thread I don't want to hijack SeaMunnkey's thread bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

